# Does He Love Me



## PRelationships (Sep 27, 2012)

Does He Love Me is a very common question I hear all the time. Often the questions I get usually boils down to whether our partner loves us. We have doubts because we don't 'feel' the love or they treat us in ways that are far from loving. 

And not surprisingly, even though we have been going out for years, we can still be unsure whether they really, truly love us. Right?

So to address this question, I have put together from my research, the questions to ask to determine or at least get an idea whether we are the love of their life.

1) Does he 'say' that he loves you. Or express his love in other non-verbal ways like helping out with chores, buying you gifts, taking you out for meals when you are too tired to cook.

2)Does he make you the priority in his life, or at least the top 3. Or are you feeding only on scraps of his time when he has nothing else planned.

3) Does he respect you. Value your opinions.

There are many more questions, in fact, 1000 questions to ask your partner if he loves you before you go tying the 'knot.'


----------

